# 3x3x3 - May 22-28, 2006



## dougreed (May 24, 2006)

1. F' L R2 B' L R' B' F2 D L2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 F L R2 B2 F' L' R B F U2
2. L B' R2 U' L2 D L R2 F D U L U B2 F2 L R D L2 U' L' D2 U' F L2
3. B D2 L2 R' U2 L2 R2 B' L' B U2 F2 D L2 F D U2 F R2 B2 D' U2 L B' U2
4. R2 B' L R' U' B F' D' B2 F' R F L' B U' B F2 R2 F2 D U2 L' R U L'
5. D U2 B' R2 B' L' D' B2 F2 L' R B' R' F R D' R2 B2 L D' U2 B2 F L' B


----------



## doubleface (May 25, 2006)

Christophe Thiriot

27.200

(28.23) 26.52 (23.22) 27.00 28.08


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2006)

Thom Barlow
17.60
(18.85) 17.67 18.21 16.93 (14.76)

ubccvcbyynrot13


----------



## Erik (May 25, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 16.76
Times: (17.91), 16.48, 16.21, (15.81), 17.58

...


----------



## mmwfung (May 25, 2006)

Average: 18.94
Times: (20.67) (15.50) 17.88 18.50 20.44

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, ( C )OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## caseyp (May 26, 2006)

Name: Casey Pernsteiner
Average: 16.69
Times: 16.59, 16.05, 17.44, (17.94), (13.77)

I'm practicing for the San Diego tournament.


----------



## FrankMorris (May 26, 2006)

Frank Morris
Average: 16.44
Times: (16.91), 16.58, 16.58, 16.17, (15.87)

Well, consistency is good!


----------



## Gungz (May 27, 2006)

Yu Jeong-Min

16.17 14.61 15.73 (18.19) (13.86)
Avg. 15.50


No warming up


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2006)

Patrick Kelly
Average: 31.61
(35.56) (28.68) 31.42 29.92 33.49


----------

